# Ratty hygiene...



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK so have had a rough evening on the animal front. And needed cheering up. Well my ratty babies did just that. They are so friendly!! I have spent about half hour to an hour every day sitting in the bath with them.

Anyways....question. I had Dumbledore and Fred climb up me and independently they sniffed, licked and nibbled my face. Then my mouth which made me giggle so they put their heads IN my mouth and started nibbling my lips and teeth....then licking teeth and licking my tongue.

I am not stupid...I know rats do not carry diseases as such....but am just checking that this is hygienic for them as well as for me?


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

It's perfectly fine for both them and you  My rats do that all the time. I've even had feet in my mouth! I've never been ill in any way from it, and I'm pretty high on the OCD spectrum.


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

Hahaha, can't see a problem unless you were ill but oh that is sooooo not for me... hahaha, I love my boys but in my mouth?? No.... I have only just chilled out about them being on my shoulders!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

fatrat said:


> It's perfectly fine for both them and you  My rats do that all the time. I've even had feet in my mouth! I've never been ill in any way from it, and I'm pretty high on the OCD spectrum.


Brilliant...thank you!!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

halfeatenapple said:


> Hahaha, can't see a problem unless you were ill but oh that is sooooo not for me... hahaha, I love my boys but in my mouth?? No.... I have only just chilled out about them being on my shoulders!


Yeah I was with you till it happened!! Especially when I had two in my mouth...I have pics...but I was crying with giggles!!!


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

I feel that for sake of being informed I should point you here

Fancy Rats • View topic - Discussions relating to Hantavirus *Poll Added 6th April*

and here
Fancy Rats • View topic - Announcement regarding Hantavirus

but then also tell you that people do this all the time! The chances are you'll be ok and nothing will come of it- my suspicion is that it's weak enough for us to build an immunity against it, but just thought I should reference them anyway


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Maltey said:


> I feel that for sake of being informed I should point you here
> 
> Fancy Rats • View topic - Discussions relating to Hantavirus *Poll Added 6th April*
> 
> ...


OK...that's quite scary!!!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

You mean like this?










Just be careful though Hun as there is this thing that malteys posted but I've owned rats for yrs so surely I must be immune to it now.


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

We're not fooled Blade :hand:... we know you just can't be bothered brushing you're teeth you grotty bag    :lol: :lol:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

halfeatenapple said:


> We're not fooled Blade :hand:... we know you just can't be bothered brushing you're teeth you grotty bag    :lol: :lol:


Hey you who you calling grotty bag! rrr:


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Don't forget rats can also carry ringworm and Staphylococcus skin infections too. Rat bite fever has been recorded a few times too in the UK, so it's not entirely true regarding rats carrying no diseases or transmissible pathogens.

However....humans carry far more nasties than any rat could, so in the grand scheme of things, I wouldn't panic


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

spoiled_rat said:


> Don't forget rats can also carry ringworm and Staphylococcus skin infections too. Rat bite fever has been recorded a few times too in the UK, so it's not entirely true regarding rats carrying no diseases or transmissible pathogens.
> 
> However....humans carry far more nasties than any rat could, so in the grand scheme of things, I wouldn't panic


OK...so rats putting their heads in my mouth...should this be discouraged? Wouldn't skin infections be passed via skin to skin contact or through saliva too?


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

I honestly wouldn't worry too much about it. I probably have a rat in my mouth every day and I haven't caught anything yet. 

Now there's a phrase I didn't think I'd ever use....


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Maltey said:


> I honestly wouldn't worry too much about it. I probably have a rat in my mouth every day and I haven't caught anything yet.
> 
> Now there's a phrase I didn't think I'd ever use....


I don't mean to pee on your parade or anything, but I caught a Staph infection off my rats, which turned into MRSA and started eating away at the flesh on the top of my foot, and left me with a quite a scar.

I have also had a constant staph infection on the top of my arms and part of my torso for nearly 2.5 years (resistant to antibiotics too now), and from doing research and talking to others, I do know that Staph infections from rats are quite common, and often are on the hands/fingers, coining the term 'rat fancier's finger' 

My advice (from a medical/health point of view) would be that generally you are okay if you observe basic hygiene....but if you are immuno-compromised in any way, even slightly, say through some medications and underlying health complaints and so on, don't risk it, the same goes for any animal, not just rats.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone. And thanks Laura. I will be careful...but as long as I am healthy...I might not completely discourage!!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

..............


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

14 years of rat owning and I'm still here!

http://www.hpa.org.uk/Publications/InfectiousDiseases/Factsheets/factLeptospirosis/


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

blade100 said:


> 14 years of rat owning and I'm still here!


Same... And I have a pretty weak immune system compared to most people. Like I said, I have some OCD issues but to be honest I'd rather have a rat's head in my mouth than bend down and pick something up off the pavement outside... At least I know rats clean themselves 

It's a risk, I see how you can think it's disgusting Wobbles, but it's about as likely to give you a virus as kissing another human i.e. there's a chance, but a small one.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> Yuck, yuck,yuck, this thread has grossed me out
> 
> Surely nobody, lets an animal, let alone a rat lick their mouth, even worse IN it?! I love my dog, but no way would I allow her to lick my mouth, she sniffs around in god knows what outside! As for caged animals, well even in a clean cage, aren't they running around in bedding that has been peed on? So their paws have been in it, and seeing as they snuffle around, their noses/ faces too? Much as I like my hamsters, gerbils and rabbits, I couldn't let them do that. Your always told to wash your hands after touching an animal before you touch food or your face. I don't think they say it just for fun. No matter how clean and well kept they are, it's an animal at the end of the day, and you don't know what it's carrying. As for rats, well seeing as I'm told and have read that they will lie in their own pee, *and you can get wheils disease from them, their the last animal I'd do that with. You can die from wheils. Seriously I wouldn't take the risk, its not worth it*, what if you get really ill?


fancy rats are bred directly from the first labratory rats, meaning that they do not have weils disease, it was bred out of them. only wild rats carry weils disease and even then they dont all carry it. i know laura has some half wildies and they were tested for weils disease and the results came back negative. maybe a bit more research would do you some good.

i have had a few rats who are rodentdentists. Brisingr was the worst, as soon as you opened your mouth her would shove his head in and lick your teeth and tounge, it actually tickles. Tyrion does the same but not as much as brisingr used to. most of my rats just kiss me. the fcat that i can get more germs from kissing my husband than kissing my rats say alot tbh.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2013)

18 years of keeping rats and I'm still here.. Now I don't roll around in their pee (no matter how much the rats tell me it is fun :sosp or lick the shelves clean, but I do allow teeth cleaning and I get daily hand cleaning from 6 of my 8 girls and one of my 3 boys.

I have never caught anything from my rats, so long as you follow basic hygiene the risk is minimal. Yes there is a risk, but then there is a risk you can catch a skin infection from any animal whether you let them lick you or not.

Wobbles I have been through this with you before weils disease is not a risk with domestics, there has never been a recorded case of Leptospirosis in a domestic rat in Britain


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Wobbles said:


> As for rats, well seeing as I'm told and have read that they will lie in their own pee, and you can get wheils disease from them, their the last animal I'd do that with. You can die from wheils. Seriously I wouldn't take the risk, its not worth it, what if you get really ill?


The fact you cannot even spell Weil's correctly shows the depth of your research quite well I think 

I own wild rats, and half-wild ones too, and that's over 25 rats in total....none have tested positive for Leptospirosis, and the incidence of it in humans is around 40 cases per year, for the WHOLE UK POPULATION...so you have more chance of winning the jackpot on the lottery than you have catching Leptospirosis/Weil's off wild rats.

The incidence goes down to almost nil where fancy rats are concerned but the chance is higher in rescue rats and those sourced from rodent farms.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Incorrect information like that wobbles is what gives rats a bad name!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...............


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2013)

I guess you don't kiss anyone then?

Who knows where they have put their mouth


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

It's true love when you get ratty kisses! 
I think its lovely. I love ratty dental work.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

What about babies? Human babies? They're just about the most germ-ridden thing I've ever seen with their sticky fingers, been crawling around on the floor all day.... people kiss them/ eat whilst handling them etc all the time.


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

At least I know exactly where my rats have been... Can't guarantee that with most other animals/humans


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> 18 years of keeping rats and I'm still here.. *Now I don't roll around in their pee*


You sure about that, could've sworn I caught you doing just that last week :sosp: 



Maltey said:


> What about babies? Human babies? They're just about the most germ-ridden thing I've ever seen with their sticky fingers, been crawling around on the floor all day.... people kiss them/ eat whilst handling them etc all the time.


One of the most repulsive things I can think of is babies with thick, ropey snot dangling from their nostrils, often streaming into their mouths & with crusty dried bits around its edges *bowk*


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Ewww yes. Sticky, snotty babies eurgh.
Give me rats any day.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> You sure about that, could've sworn I caught you doing just that last week :sosp:


Shhhhhs you, that is supposed to be our secret :sneaky2:


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

I would prefer a rat in my mouth to a dog any day.... Dogs are grotty beggars, as much as I love my (parent's) girlies...

Actually I would prefer a rat in my mouth to a dog licking my hand.

I will happily kiss a rattie fluffy butt that happens to be sticking in my direction when on my shoulder


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you to everyone who has taken the time to provide useful info and opinions.

Two requests...

1) wobbles, I do not respect your opinions as they are usually misinformed. I would kindly request that you keep them to yourself on my threads. I will not ask this to be enforced but you will be ignored by me, the OP.

2) To everyone else, please do not get riled up by wrong opinions or info...though feel free to correct it. I meant this thread to be about cute ratty habits and do not want it closed, but I am extremely grateful to Laura and Amy for the info and everyone else for sharing and making me feel a little better


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

..............


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

I think the answer lies in all of these healthy rat owners - with healthy rats who are still here to tell the tale, tbh its not my thing, but then I dont let my dogs kiss me x (or the OH) x


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Wobbles said:


> No, you mean you don't like my opinion's cos there not the same as everyone else's. Well on here it might not be, but I guarantee you if you asked most of joe public if they'd let a rat on their face/ near their mouth, you would get a very solid, horrified shrieked answer of NO WAY. And probs most other animals too, why do you think they tell you to wash your hands after being around them exactly? An opinion can't be misinformed anyway, as it's not fact, it just what you personally think.There's a vast difference between "avoid that one down the road, she smells as she never leaves the cats out and they pee all over the place, fact" and "I don't like her down the road cos she always stinks of cat pee". One's a statement which could be right or wrong, and one's an opinion, and last time I checked you could still have one in this country.Though on here is another matter.


Of course if you asked people who don't own rats if they would let them they'd say no, there is (from what I've noticed anyway) this stigma around rats and when you mention the word "rat" people think of the sewer rats! Even if you told them rats are clean animals they'd probably still not because they don't understand! You ask rat owners and I'd predict most wouldn't care at all. I can assure you that most people don't mind their animals going near their mouths, I let my dog give me kisses and he licks my face sometimes - do I tell him off and make sure he doesn't do it again? No! I say "eww" and happily wipe my mouth because he's my dog, I love him and I know where he's been and yes he might go around sniffing everything but the fact is that it's not at all disgusting because he's my pet not some random dog or rat or any animal off the street. The same goes for my Degus Joe and Olly, they will come and investigate my face and mouth when they can and although they never lick the inside of my mouth I'd probably let them...


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

............


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> No, you mean you don't like my opinion's cos there not the same as everyone else's. Well on here it might not be, but I guarantee you if you asked most of joe public if they'd let a rat on their face/ near their mouth, you would get a very solid, horrified shrieked answer of NO WAY. And probs most other animals too, why do you think they tell you to wash your hands after being around them exactly? An opinion can't be misinformed anyway, as it's not fact, it just what you personally think.There's a vast difference between "avoid that one down the road, she smells as she never leaves the cats out and they pee all over the place, fact" and "I don't like her down the road cos she always stinks of cat pee". One's a statement which could be right or wrong, and one's an opinion, and last time I checked you could still have one in this country.Though on here is another matter.


I don't think it is your opinion people have a problem with... you said about weils (sp?? no idea...) and that wasn't fact you know?


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Leptospirosis is a disease that can be passed from animals to humans. Leptospirosis is caused by bacteria of the genus Leptospira, (referred to as Leptospires) which infect a variety of wild and domestic animals. The animals can then spread the Leptospires in their urine. Common animal reservoirs (maintenance hosts) include rodents, cattle and pigs.

Human infection occurs through expose to water or an environment contaminated by infected animal urine, and has been associated with a variety of occupations such as farming which can involve direct or indirect contact with infected urine or recreational pursuits. In the UK, such activities include canoeing, windsurfing, swimming in lakes and rivers, pot holing and fishing.

hope this helps clear the misconception x


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

..............


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> Weils is a disease you can get off rats though, google it. Mostly it says wild ones, but I did find this:
> 
> "In 2006 the HPA with the Veterinary Laboratory Agency (VLA) and Sheffield City Council Environmental Services tracked down the source of someones infection to their pet rat and on tracking that back found several others from the same pet shop were also infected. So pet rats can carry it and pass it on via spread in their urine."
> 
> Still, none of my concerrn I guess, I just saw a thread asking if it was safe to put a rat in your mouth, and gave my opinion on a discussion forum, why I thought not. Some are obviously as ok as I am grossed out by it, but hey ho, nowt to do with me, knock yourself out if your happy.


yup I know Weils Disease / Leptospirosis


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2013)

The thing is with a discussion you normally listen to others, I and others have discussed Weils with you before. Unless you drink their urine or bath in water that an infected rat has urinated in you have little risk.

No point in being part of a discussion if you keep conveniently forgetting facts 

And I'm pretty certain that Niki meant exactly what she said, not what you assumed :Yawn:


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> The thing is with a discussion you normally listen to others, I and others have discussed Weils with you before. Unless you drink their urine or bath in water that an infected rat has urinated in you have little risk.
> 
> No point in being part of a discussion if you keep conveniently forgetting facts
> 
> And I'm pretty certain that Niki meant exactly what she said, not what you assumed :Yawn:


I'm not forgetting facts Bernie, I'm actually a bit confused. Not sure quite how to put this but here goes. You can catch it by being in water (bath) with rat pee in it fair enough. But, here's where I'm not getting it, rats, according to several posts on here will pee somewhere then lie in it, so it must get on their fur. So surely if you can catch it by being in water with rat pee in it, you can also get it from putting their fur, which has got pee on it, on your face, especially your mouth. I suppose you could get it from contact with your hands too, but your hands generally put up with a lot more than your face, unless your very unlucky.But, even if you couldn't catch it, surely putting something that has pee on it (or residue anyway) on or in your mouth is not a very good idea in general? A bit queasy too, though I guess that one depends on what your idea of gross is.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

But the rat in question has to have the disease to begin with, which most pet rats, and by the looks of it a lot of wild ones too, don't.
TLDR: These rats don't have the disease so can't spread it!


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

Yes there is practically no need to worry about Weils unless you are dealing with wild rats, which most of us on this forum seldom do, if ever.

I'd never dare touch a wild rat, never mind let it near my mouth . They are two completely different animals...


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> I'm not forgetting facts Bernie, I'm actually a bit confused. Not sure quite how to put this but here goes. You can catch it by being in water (bath) with rat pee in it fair enough. But, here's where I'm not getting it, rats, according to several posts on here will pee somewhere then lie in it, so it must get on their fur. So surely if you can catch it by being in water with rat pee in it, you can also get it from putting their fur, which has got pee on it, on your face, especially your mouth. I suppose you could get it from contact with your hands too, but your hands generally put up with a lot more than your face, unless your very unlucky.But, even if you couldn't catch it, surely putting something that has pee on it (or residue anyway) on or in your mouth is not a very good idea in general? A bit queasy too, though I guess that one depends on what your idea of gross is.


And as I said before Fancy rats and wild rats are two completely different things.
There is nil to no chance of you getting weils disease from fancy rats even IF you drink their urine or take a bath in their urine.

You do know that urine in itself is one of the most cleanest substances around right? People drink their OWN urine in times of survival.
In fact my rats are probably cleaner than your dog as they don't go anywhere to catch anything 

Now if some of us were asking our rats to pi$$ in our mouths or we were asking them to pi$$ in your mouth then fair enough.... But that is not the case and you are choosing to ignore facts and continue to spout rubbish about a disease you know nothing about


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I've had rat pee go into a cut on my hand once it stung but hey I'm still here!
I've even been wiping down the rat shelves and been splashed by rat pee which went in my eye and guess what I'm still here!

I've had nasty rat bites from rescues that aren't handled oh and I'm still here.

So wobbles did you not hold or kiss your own rats at the time then?


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Back when me and my hubby got together we had quite a few rats, 6 in total. Which have all since passed on RIP. However I let them all kiss me on the mouth. 

I let my dogs kiss me on the mouth. Always have done.

I've never got ill from letting my animals dog, cat, ferret or rat kiss me. 

I think if you live your life scared you'll get sick by your pets then you shouldn't own them.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Your rats must love you very much, hope your thread doesn't go the same way many others have gone :001_unsure:
ps....have had a mouthful of bunny pee on one occasion.....not nice!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lopside said:


> Your rats must love you very much, hope your thread doesn't go the same way many others have gone :001_unsure:
> ps....have had a mouthful of bunny pee on one occasion.....not nice!


Me too.

And ok...I'm not going as far as drinking animal urine...but whatever floatsyourboat rrr:


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Wobbles said:


> Yeah I love my dog too.. but when she's been sniffing in the bin, another dog's arse or some sheep turd in a field... no thanks. Each to their own I guess:001_unsure:


Yes and I love every germ on his amazing face!


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

I just thought I'd add my tuppence worth. I personally do not let my animals lick or kiss my face( mostly because of allergies but also I've seen some of the things my dog has eaten:yikes I do not stop the kids kissing our rats as I've seen what they get up to and the rats are cleaner:ihih:. I would NOT let the dog lick their faces. I don't think I would let the kids have the rats in their mouths but I can't really justify why. I would say each to their own.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

blade100 said:


> I've had rat pee go into a cut on my hand once it stung but hey I'm still here!
> I've even been wiping down the rat shelves and been splashed by rat pee which went in my eye and guess what I'm still here!
> 
> I've had nasty rat bites from rescues that aren't handled oh and I'm still here.
> ...


Hold them, yes, but I washed my hands immediately afterwards before doing anything else. Kiss them or put them by my face? No.



shetlandlover said:


> Back when me and my hubby got together we had quite a few rats, 6 in total. Which have all since passed on RIP. However I let them all kiss me on the mouth.
> 
> I let my dogs kiss me on the mouth. Always have done.
> 
> ...


That's unfair, there's a difference between not touching a pet as your scared of getting sick, and simply not wanting them slurping all over your face.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

but surely not kissing a rat or allowing it to like your face as a dislike is completely different to being misinformed on Leptospirosis!

its fine going around saying "I dont do it as I dont like it" as opposed to "dont do it you will die a terrible death from a terrible disease" talk about the sunny side and the harbinger of doooom x dooooooooooooom I tell ya, doooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom x


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> Hold them, yes, but I washed my hands immediately afterwards before doing anything else. Kiss them or put them by my face? No.
> 
> That's unfair, there's a difference between not touching a pet as your scared of getting sick, and simply not wanting them slurping all over your face.


Actually I agree with this. I hold mine but always wash my hands after and I agree that that comment was a bit unfair. I do wash my hands after everything though. .. hence having dry skin on my hands Haha. Although I do let my boys near my face. Cheeks I have no problem with.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh for the record....I did it again last night!! Oh...and I loved it!! Still makes me giggle. Little ratty tongues licking my teeth and tongue...so tickly. I am just so grateful that my babies are so tame and friendly. I heard many stories about baby rats being so skittish!

I did not allow my OH's little boy to play with the rats...and he agreed...at the weekend as he had been sick. I take hygiene and transmission of diseases very seriously.

However....










Sorry quality is poor as I had to do it forward facing and I kept giggling!! I would definitely recommend it


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

ive been sharing my food with the rats since ive owned them and ive not come down with anything. the best tasting ice lolly is one your sharing with pet rats


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

i was trying to find my photo of Brisingr with his head in my mouth. it tickles dosent it?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

CRL said:


> i was trying to find my photo of Brisingr with his head in my mouth. it tickles dosent it?


Great pic...gorgeous ratties and I love Fabs!!!


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

niki87 said:


> Great pic...gorgeous ratties and I love Fabs!!!


so did they. i was eating it while at the cage door and they climbed up me to get to the lolly. had 3 eating it at one point


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Really niki if you were that hungry I'd suggest adding some salad and mayo on top those ratties! 

Brilliant pics niki and CRL :thumbup:


----------



## AnnB (Nov 6, 2011)

I wish I'd seen this thread a bit sooner because I did have leptospirosis a couple of years ago. I work with dogs and I also keep pet mice but I don't know how I caught it. What I do know is that I've never felt so ill but hopefully I have avoided any of the longer term problems associated with weil's disease. I do still let my mice free range all over me but it does pay to avoid getting animal urine in cuts etc. I've attached a couple of links for info.

Living with an infected domestic pet

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1454955/pdf/califmed00012-0081.pdf


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

I need to get a pic of my ratties sharing a cup of tea with me  I can have up to three on each shoulder, I swear they are tea addicts!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

blade100 said:


> Really niki if you were that hungry I'd suggest adding some salad and mayo on top those ratties!
> 
> Brilliant pics niki and CRL :thumbup:


Haha that just made me spit out poppadom!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

AnnB said:


> I wish I'd seen this thread a bit sooner because I did have leptospirosis a couple of years ago. I work with dogs and I also keep pet mice but I don't know how I caught it. What I do know is that I've never felt so ill but hopefully I have avoided any of the longer term problems associated with weil's disease. I do still let my mice free range all over me but it does pay to avoid getting animal urine in cuts etc. I've attached a couple of links for info.
> 
> Living with an infected domestic pet
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1454955/pdf/califmed00012-0081.pdf


Oh no...am sorry you fell ill with it. In a way it is useful to hear that it is a disease that it is something we have to be aware of! Thank you for sharing! Am glad you're not suffering long term! 



fatrat said:


> I need to get a pic of my ratties sharing a cup of tea with me  I can have up to three on each shoulder, I swear they are tea addicts!


Erm yes you flippin' do!!!!


----------



## lougarry (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't understand my own feelings about this, so if anyone can explain me to myself then feel free!

I kiss my rats all the time and probably then lick my lips, drink etc, so there is really no difference between this and letting them in my mouth, but I don't think I'd do it.

I won't let my dog lick my face.

However, I am happy for my hamsters to put their paws in my mouth and I don't have a problem with my cat sharing my glass of water.   

I _suspect_ this is all to do with having had cats all my life and a hamster as a teenager, but only having a dog and rats in the last year. Kids eat dirt, worms and all sorts and have no real concept of germs. Mild paranoia about germs didn't really hit me till I had kids and got sucked into the whole sterilising malarkey.

I do think of dogs as dirty - rolling in sh!t, dead stuff etc - and cats as clean (especially mine as he rarely goes out), despite the dangers of toxoplasmosis. And I have a theory that cats and hamsters are similar (beautiful to look at, aloof, often cuddly but on their own terms) and that dogs and rats are (friendly, goofy, eager to please).

But there is no logic to this whatsoever....


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

lougarry said:


> I don't understand my own feelings about this, so if anyone can explain me to myself then feel free!
> 
> I kiss my rats all the time and probably then lick my lips, drink etc, so there is really no difference between this and letting them in my mouth, but I don't think I'd do it.
> 
> ...


Can I explain it...ermmmmmm....nope  It comes down to your own opinions and instincts I guess. Certainly I wouldn't say a rat that is being half eaten by a giggling human is missing out in any way!!!!


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I let my dogs lick my face and hands and anywhere really.I let my rats do what they like too but sadly none of them like dentistry  They don't even groom my fingers.They do lick my ears though.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

............


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Oooh yes ears. Pippin loves a good ear sniff- sticks her whole head in my ear :lol:


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> That just sounds soooo wrong


LOL!! They all love licking my neck and ears and cheeks.They haven't tried to lick my hands or fingers.They've nuzzled my eyes a few times-the rats that is. The kids all love ratty kisses-and none of them have been ill from it.

My dogs love my feet for some reason-they will lick my toes for ages-tickles like mad


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

How can you have a pet and not kiss it?
I am not a rat person but I would imagine if I had rats, I would kiss them. I love giving my kitties kisses. But I wouldn't like to be licked in the face or on the mouth by a srange dog or cat. Isn't that normal? Not squeamish with one's own, but careful about strangers? E.g I don't like being kissed on the mouth by strangers but don't mind my OH.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I think Bailey is a rat in disguse!  He is always trying to give me dental work


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.............


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

Disagree.... more people have allowed a puppy to lick faces than have not in my personal experience.... I don't but you're talking to someone who really really hates cleaning her own kids arse after he's used the loo...


----------

